# I survived my 2WW - BFP at 11DPO, my symptoms



## HopefulxMommy

Ok, so I want to start by saying that I LOVE BnB!!! You ladies are all amazing. You helped me survive the 2WW and I am impatient and obsessive by nature!! So I tested early this morning at 1am and got my BFP, it was the FIRST time I have tested and to be honest it was a BIG suprise because I hadnt been asleep yet so it wasnt my first urine of the day. But I thought it would be helpful to some of you that are still in your 2ww to share my symptoms. I never charted my temps but I could tell that my body temp was up right after OV on 04/19. We DTD on 04/17, 04/19, 04/22, 04/23, 04/24.

1DPO - mild discomfort in my lower abdomen to the right only, body temp was unusually high.

2DPO - same as 1DPO

3DPO - slight headaches, SORE nipples, creamy white CM, high body temp. My face was flushed all day, lower back pain

4DPO - Nipples still sore, BBs hurt a little, creamy white CM, hot flashes, wierd appetite (unable to decide on anything to eat) - twinges in my right lower abdomen, back pain a little worse...off and on headaches, slightly bloated/constipated

5DPO - 7DPO - same as 4DPO

8DPO - I was MISERABLE!! all the same symptoms as 4-7dpo but I started to CRAMP a little in the morning, I guess this was implantation. Because it started to hurt towards the afternoon, my jeans were too tight, I felt dizzy and tired. I started to spot light pink in the early afternoon and by that evening it was yucky CM and brown. Got home and got into an arguement with DH because he wanted to go to the gym and I was not feelin it. I just wanted to eat, shower, GET OUT of my jeans and into some sweatpants and lay down.

9DPO - symptoms not so bad, cramps died down, nipples not as sore but my breasts felt sore and heavy (my bra was agrivating me). Still spotting brown, gone by evening...creamy CM and ALOT of it. Heartburn, Lower back hurt, if I sat down for WAY too long I would get lightheaded when I stood up. Went home and relaxed with DH (he was working nights so he had to nap before being at work from 10pm till 6am...I fell asleep at 7 and woke up at 3am...I dont remember being that tired).

10DPO - I just remember being in a really good mood. wasnt really in any kind of pain but (not sure with DPO it started) but I had really dry skin, scratchy/itchy throat chaped lips and I couldnt seem to drink enough water. CM looks kinda like EWCM but cloudy. Everything bugged my nose and I know I had to have been sneezing for 3 days at least (CONSTANTLY) and I blew my nose that morning and there was blood....that shocked me.

11DPO - tested for the first time at 1am (hadnt been asleep since 10dpo) - :bfp:

Not sure when this started but I constantly felt "wet" down there. and my appetite was just off. I dont eat very much anyway but if its not what I want I wont eat it...I have been extra picky.

I SERIOUSLY hope this helps all of you. I still have the CM, I am told that doesnt really go away. I dont really feel emotional or nausiated but I have a tugging feeling in my lower tummy. I am still constipated and I keep my chapstick and gateraide very close to me...I go to the restroom often. I will be stalking the 2ww forum alot, so I hope no one minds:) and I might have missed a few things, I am going off of memory cause I left my notes at work:(


----------



## Proud_Mommy

So happy for you congrats! 

I have some of the symptoms you have - feel wet all the time and today i thought af showed and when i checked it was ewcm. Sorry if tmi lol. And im sooo thirsty and my nose is dry and i have blood sometimes when i blow it too. What kind of pregnancy test did u use?


----------



## brookettc3

I as well feel wet all the time once again sorry of TMI and I am very nauseated but what is weird is I still want to eat and while I'm eating I feel amazing but as soon as I am done feel nauseous again. I am very sick with this head cold thing so I don't know if all my other symptoms are from it or something else. Oh and one more thing HOT FLASHES I am going insane! Hopefully it means what I hope it means!!


----------



## HopefulxMommy

Proud_Mommy said:


> So happy for you congrats!
> 
> I have some of the symptoms you have - feel wet all the time and today i thought af showed and when i checked it was ewcm. Sorry if tmi lol. And im sooo thirsty and my nose is dry and i have blood sometimes when i blow it too. What kind of pregnancy test did u use?

Nothing is TMI for me, haha! my nose NEVER bleeds! I think its because it was sooo dry, and I would go from stuffy/itchy/dry to runny ALL day...still do!

I used an "answer preg test" got the 3 pack at walmart for $9.50 :)


----------



## HopefulxMommy

brookettc3 said:


> I as well feel wet all the time once again sorry of TMI and I am very nauseated but what is weird is I still want to eat and while I'm eating I feel amazing but as soon as I am done feel nauseous again. I am very sick with this head cold thing so I don't know if all my other symptoms are from it or something else. Oh and one more thing HOT FLASHES I am going insane! Hopefully it means what I hope it means!!

You sound like I did a couple days ago!!! I HOPE YOU ARE!!!! You HAVE to let me know:) I see you friended me, I am gonna stalk your posts!! I hope you dont mind:)


----------



## imagine13

Thank you so much for posting those symptoms and HUGE congrats on your BFP :happydance:

I have been having similar symptoms since 3dpo. Horribly grouchy yesterday (6dpo) and tugging/stabbing pains. Today temp is up again @ 7dpo... fingers xx'ed! Thought my symptoms were way too early so thanks for posting yours.


----------



## twickywabbit

Congrats!!! :)


----------



## MarcsMrs

HUGE BIG CONGRATS FOR YOU!!!!! 

And thank you for posting symptoms as I have very similar ones to you. Except that when AF is due my BBs are usually agony & as of yet I have no pain in them which is really strange for me xxx Tested at 10DPO & got BFN but I knew it would be as both my sister & mum never got BFPs until after 14DPO.......FX'd that this is our month 

H&H 9 Months to you xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kbkb

Thank you very much for posting this!You give us all a lot of hope! I am 9 dpo-Many similar symptoms-low backache, twinges and cramps,hot flashes and occasionally lightheaded.Never experience this before AF. Keeping fingers crossed for me and all the other ladies on this thread!baby dust..........


----------



## kbkb

and CONGRATULATIONS...from hopeful,make that proud mommy!


----------



## HopefulxMommy

kbkb said:


> and CONGRATULATIONS...from hopeful,make that proud mommy!

Thank you sooo much :) Yeah I am going to change my signature to 

HopefulxMommy (aka) ProudxMommy :)


----------



## lu-is

Yay! Congratulations HopefulxMommy!!! I'm so happy for you.
I'm going to try and resist a couple more days before I test again. (I'm dreading seeing another test with not even a hint of a line).


----------



## Mommy_Moose

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## avanemo

HopefulxMommy said:


> kbkb said:
> 
> 
> and CONGRATULATIONS...from hopeful,make that proud mommy!
> 
> Thank you sooo much :) Yeah I am going to change my signature to
> 
> HopefulxMommy (aka) ProudxMommy :)Click to expand...

Were you just doing temping to tell when you ovulated, or were you testing OPKs etc? Just wondering... still trying to figure out exactly how to know what do is the big O day! :) Congratulations, great news!


----------



## fabs

congrats chick, i've ad quite a few of them symptoms, but i'm just gonna hold outa few days longer if i can x


----------



## babydancing1

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!! You are one of the very positive people on BnB. I truly enjoy your posts.


----------



## armywife03

Congrats! I am so happy for you guys!!!


----------

